# Shadow Chasing



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

All I can think of is to manage down the shadows with blinds - or even paper over the door - and then interrupt, have a brief calm time, then play a very high value game with a toy that presses all the same buttons for just a minute or two, and then settle him with a Kong or other chew. And don't let him out alone when the neighbours are likely to be sleeping! I know shadow chasing is often viewed as an obsession, and treated with drugs to break the cycle - don't know if he is bad enough for you to consider consulting your vet?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

It is usually an OCD behavior, and many dogs go on behavior medication and work with a veterinary behaviorist to minimize the problem. It usually gets worse and obsessive and can really cause problems for the dog. I would look into working with someone ASAP.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, shadow chasing is an indication of a potentially rather serious behavioural issue, I would be talking to a GOOD behaviourist ASAP to try and manage it.


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Hmmm....thanks for the input. Good behaviorist. still would love to find one of those here. haven't had any luck. 

I'm not sure it's necessarily OCD but do want to break the habit before it becomes that. I think it might be related to anxiety somehow. He's always been somewhat anxious and the last week or two seems to be going through another fear period(normal at 7 mos??). This week walking him this has become quite noticeable as he's back to being very cautious and a bit fearful of new things. The shadow chasing has gotten worse along with this so I'm starting to wonder if it's somehow related.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Find one online perhaps if there isn't one locally? Even then you can talk on emails and skype or something...!

You're right in that shadow chasing is often anxiety, and often anxiety comes from trying (unsuccessfully) to catch the shadows too, which just compounds the problems! And yup, it hopefully isn't OCD yet, but it sounds like it's heading that way if he's starting to hunt down and CAUSE shadows to chase and he's getting worse!!

I can't really help over there, I know a very good behaviourist here in NZ, but don't know that she'd be any help over there!!! lol!!! Talk to all the local vets and ask if they know any qualified behaviourists around and who they'd recommend etc. If you call all the vets, surely you'll find a lead somewhere... Even if it means finding one a fair distance away, the internet does make the world smaller!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

This doesn't really answer your question, but it sure made me think of it. You're sooo smart to seek help now. I know a family who rescued a setter mix, Copper, who started shadow chasing about a week after he moved to their house, and he'd do the same thing. He'd wait by their doors, and once there was a flicker of light anywhere, he would completely focus on that and nothing else, pouncing, running, barking, digging, scratching, etc. In the beginning, we though it was funny, you know, like chasing the laser, kind of a game, but very soon it was obvious that it wasn't funny at all anymore. After a few weeks he wouldn't do anything else. He didn't want to interact with them, and walks became a nightmare because he was always trying to chase the shadows. It got to the point where they couldn't even get him to eat his food, or even treats, because he wouldn't leave the shadows and light flickers alone. He was _so_ skinny, and there was his food sitting there in his bowl, that he wouldn't touch. He ended up going back to the rescue, because the family couldn't figure out what to do with him, and the rescue's behaviorist came out and couldn't help him either. I remember watching him, and having the thought cross my mind that if people could have mental illnesses, I guess dogs could too, and Copper sure seemed to. Honestly, his behavior kind of reminded me of kids I've worked with who have had autistic tendencies. There's definitely some research I'd be interested in reading. So yeah, I think you're really smart to intervene now. I hope it all works out and he realizes that shadows are just shadows.


----------



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

This is not a complete answer, but possibly reason to hope. Our spoo who is one year old has this habit. He was much more frenetic with it when he was a little younger, say 7-9 months. He hasn't gotten worse, in fact better, now only indulging once or twice a week. He has a strong prey drive and loves to chase squirrels, rabbits, and tennis balls. He has learned how to prompt my son to throw the ball for him and that seems to help a lot. If he gets started I just pull the shades and ignore him and he stops and forgets about it after a few minutes. The only thing I've noticed that aggravates this tendency is when we leave him home alone un-crated. I think he chases light and shadows to occupy himself while we are gone, and then he'll be a bit obsessed with it for a while. We haven't done any special training, but that's not to say you shouldn't, just that it might not be mental illness but just a hardy prey drive that can be re-directed. Good luck!


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks, wowbaby. Yes, I don't think it's really severe yet, I'm just trying to avoid it becoming a long-term issue. He tends to go through phases of types of fixations...last month was drinking from the swimming pool(ugh!)...took a few weeks to break him of that completely but he did give it up and now he's moved on to shadows. He chased them when he was very young but gave that up quickly and only recently started again. 

Unfortunately, we're on a "view lot" and as such I've never put up window treatments in the back of the house....we have many large picture windows and the french doors that look out there and have never wanted to cover them and haven't had to worry about privacy(not the mention the expense of covering so many windows!)...so i can't pull the blinds to manage light shadows. We're trying to be consistent with calling him off and giving him something else to do so hopefully that will work long-term. He does call right off of them. We've added putting him in a longer down stay for bit this week...and that actually seems to help a lot...he's been less likely to return to the shadow afterwards. 

Hopefully he'll move on to something else soon. this morning he's fascinated by the roofers working across the street so so much for shadows. He's sitting in the hallway and can't see the roofers at the moment but still clucking at them because he can hear them working. Maybe watching them for a couple days will be enough for shadows to lose their lustre!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Ziggylu, I don't know if this woman could help you. But I stumbled on this Q&A with PWD people and really liked her insights and approach. The file is rather long, but I found lots of useful nuggets of wisdom and tips. Lore is in Sugarland TX. 

http://www.pwdca.org/education/general/Dog_Behavior_with_Lore_Haug.pdf


----------

